# Generic USB Audio Device- Cannot start code 10



## Brulee (Dec 14, 2006)

No sound; Speaker icon is visible on taskbar

Dell GX260/Win2000

Device Type: sound,video and game controllers
Manufacturer: Generic USB Audio
Location: PCI slot 1 (PCI Bus 2, Device 7, Function 0)
This device cannot start code 10
Resource settings:
This device isn't using any resources because it has a problem

Chipset:
North Bridge- Intel Brookdale - G i845G
South Bridge -Intel 8280 IDB ICH4


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put your model in here and look for the usb driver download
are you up to date with the sp's for your system
http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&cs=555&l=en&s=biz


----------



## Brulee (Dec 14, 2006)

Dai,
Thanks for replying;
Windows SP4 is installed
Installed audio driver SoundMax Integrated Digital Audio
Speaker icon is visible on taskbar/system tray
Yellow "!" next to Generic USB Audio Device in hardware manager


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and show hidden devices
uninstall all usb listings
turn the computer off and remove all usb plugs
reboot the computer twice
replug usb in


----------

